# Bug problem in my reservoir



## jahbong (Mar 17, 2010)

Ive got a few AK-47 plants growing in a hydroponic system. i recently discovered these little little bugs floating around at the top of the water. ive changed the water, kept it cool, changed the water more, rinsed the roots off well and i still cant get rid of them. any suggestions??


----------



## zero1776 (Mar 17, 2010)

jahbong said:


> Ive got a few AK-47 plants growing in a hydroponic system. i recently discovered these little little bugs floating around at the top of the water. ive changed the water, kept it cool, changed the water more, rinsed the roots off well and i still cant get rid of them. any suggestions??


fungus gnats is what they are it is the larva their are products to kill them.


----------



## zero1776 (Mar 17, 2010)

zero1776 said:


> fungus gnats is what they are it is the larva their are products to kill them.


 AzaMax from General Hydroponics is good can be added to res. Check it out its safe to


----------



## jahbong (Mar 17, 2010)

thats what i figured id have to do


----------



## zero1776 (Mar 17, 2010)

zero1776 said:


> AzaMax from General Hydroponics is good can be added to res. Check it out its safe to


use the Systemic use rates directions you could use it as a foliare but thats not were your issue is plus if you use it as a systemic it will go through out the rest of the plant and act as a replant for other pests. good luck


----------



## jahbong (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks man.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 17, 2010)

wouldent a mosquito dunk work?


----------



## BongFiend420 (Mar 17, 2010)

jahbong said:


> Ive got a few AK-47 plants growing in a hydroponic system. i recently discovered these little little bugs floating around at the top of the water. ive changed the water, kept it cool, changed the water more, rinsed the roots off well and i still cant get rid of them. any suggestions??


 
Im not sure if you rez tank is big enough, but you can add fish to your res and its actually quite healthy for your plants. Fish waste and amonium nitrate one of the bi-product of fish is very good for plants. Your plants filter out the amonium nitrate witch cleans the water for the fish, not sure if fish eat fungus gnats though.


----------



## jahbong (Mar 17, 2010)

its in a 30 gallon. i was thinking the same thing at one point. but what fish would work? i mean i have some batta fish but i think id have to use somethingelse.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 17, 2010)

jahbong said:


> Ive got a few AK-47 plants growing in a hydroponic system. i recently discovered these little little bugs floating around at the top of the water. ive changed the water, kept it cool, changed the water more, rinsed the roots off well and i still cant get rid of them. any suggestions??


Welll, whts the temperature of your res, you want it in the low 60's... 60 is perfect.

Throw a low dose of Azamax in the reservoir, maybe 2-3 mL per gallon... Hydrogen
Peroxide would help as well.


----------



## jahbong (Mar 17, 2010)

my issue with mosquito dunk or putting other crap in there is im about 4 weeks into budding and ive had a lot of luck with the nutrients im using so i dont want to tamper with it. will that stuff mess with my pH and all that stuff or will it be good? ive never had a bug issue in my rez. thats why im here. abuddy of mine told me about this site.


----------



## jahbong (Mar 17, 2010)

i keep the temp in the lower 60's using frozen water bottles. that helped but they just keep coming back


----------



## jahbong (Mar 17, 2010)

yea i keep the water at 60-63max with frozen bottles that i switch out. i just am trying to avoid mosquito dumps and adding different stuff is cuz wont that mess with my pH and EC levels? im4 weeks into budding and i dont wana start adding different shit if its goin to mess with that. ive just never had a bug problem in my rez


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 17, 2010)

jahbong said:


> yea i keep the water at 60-63max with frozen bottles that i switch out. i just am trying to avoid mosquito dumps and adding different stuff is cuz wont that mess with my pH and EC levels? im4 weeks into budding and i dont wana start adding different shit if its goin to mess with that. ive just never had a bug problem in my rez


Azamax is the shit, and you just add it when you are mixing up a new reservoir and
it is recommended to adjust and maintaint the pH and EC levels before you actually
use the reservoir....

Also it sounds like you're just topping off the reservoir repeatedly, you are changing
it out and mixing from scratch atleast once a week correct?


----------



## doniawon (Mar 17, 2010)

does azamax kill benificial bacteria if you use mychorize and and organics,like h2o2 does??? and how do you run it usually..just at first site of bugs in res and foliar, just foliar, or all the time in res and forliar??


----------



## jahbong (Mar 17, 2010)

the problem started about 3 weeks ago. ive changed the water 3-4 times in that period. rinsed the roots and they just keep coming back


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 17, 2010)

doniawon said:


> does azamax kill benificial bacteria if you use mychorize and and organics,like h2o2 does??? and how do you run it usually..just at first site of bugs in res and foliar, just foliar, or all the time in res and forliar??


Not from what I've read, or in my experience.. H202 definitely does. I have no 
problems just mixing the Azamax in to my nutrient solution and apply during feeding.

I don't sprat as foliar because Azamax is a systemic, meaning you feed it to the plant
and it is absorbed and distributed amongst the cells. Great stuff. I use as a preventative
of Pests and Fungi. I have no problems with either.


----------



## jahbong (Mar 18, 2010)

azamax it is then. so you use it in your mix all the time? how much do you put in?


----------



## doniawon (Mar 18, 2010)

put in in your water.. directions inside the box


----------



## cephalopod (Mar 18, 2010)

BongFiend420 said:


> Im not sure if you rez tank is big enough, but you can add fish to your res and its actually quite healthy for your plants. Fish waste and amonium nitrate one of the bi-product of fish is very good for plants. Your plants filter out the amonium nitrate witch cleans the water for the fish, not sure if fish eat fungus gnats though.


 Have you ever tried this? What type would you suggest? Not sure myself that to many would like the conditions in most peoples res.


----------



## Shrubs First (Mar 18, 2010)

jahbong said:


> azamax it is then. so you use it in your mix all the time? how much do you put in?


I do it once a week, since I am on a feed, feed, leech, I do use it on my first feed
of the cycle each week, and as a preventative I use it in low doses, roughly 1-2mL
per gallon, but if you need to fight off pests, you could do it at 4-5 mL per gallon
and it would be very effective. If you have good water movement and lots of air
in your res you will experience a lot of bubbles when adding the azamax... This is
a good thing. I was worried I hadn't properly rinsed my reservoir and pumps and
thought my soap was bubbling up, alas, it was the Azamax doin it's thing.


----------



## jahbong (Mar 18, 2010)

Right on. thats what ill do then. thanks much!


----------



## JohnnyAppleStint (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey All, i figured i would add my 2 cents here like i usually do... well, i will do in the future.. anyway, i developed a small ase of thrips.. these were brough into the house and subsequently into the garden when i was cutting the grass and doing a little weeding outside.. didn't realize and before i knew it i could see at least 2 female running wild.. before long i had a colony in each plant... this all took place in about 3 weeks also... so today i got the azamax.. i am like others, curious, and afraid to put shit in my grows.. this will be the first time i have ever used a product on my plants, but i tried and couldn't rid myself ot hese pests.. my concern is when i clone and start fresh, that i would have the bugs again... so i got the azamax...

i bought azamax 4oz bottle.. it costs around 20 bucks... don't bother with the 16 ounce unless you really have multiple rooms to deal with as i still have enough to do another 5-6 treatments i think.... here is what i did and how much...

used a 1.75L power sprayer.. i filled it up to 40oz of water (on the side of the device) and then used an online calc to determine how much of a gallon that was.. which came to a little under 1 tablespoon or 15 MLs. so i made it up, and shook ot up and it was foamy and white now even though the stuff looks like yellow amber liqiuid. 

i have 16 medium sized vegging plants. none are in flower and were going to be cloned.. i got 7 females and 9 males, and plan to keep the females as mothers for a second round... 

so i got my protection on, and you will need it.. used a painters breath mask, my chemistry goggles, and 2 long armed rubber gloves and proceeded to spray the HELL out of the 16 plants.. top to bottom.. and then spraying under each leaf, and then dragging my hands bottom to top touching them to make sure it got on all surfaces.. and a ton of runoff.. basically the first batch lasted for 10 plants, and then i made another smaller batch.. 16 ounces of water and 3ml of azamax. shook it up and proceeded to finish up the last of the plants.. then i left them as is for several hours...

i came back later and noticed that the res water was milky whitish now.. basically, since i use 5.5" netpots, and hydroton, all the runoff and extra ended up in the res anyway.. and there was a LOT of it (close to a half gallon approx).. so later that nite, i cycled out a LARGE portion of the res, and replaced the nutes and Phs back down. i figured since the plants have a ton on them, the leaves will allow some absorption, and having cleaner res water will make them respond quicker better. can't be healthy to have the res so filled with azamax like that.. well, maybe at the conc. i made this stuff.. which was the highest on the label.. 2 TBS per gallon.. 

i will post again tomorrrow and let you know how they are doing. but so far, they have begun to return to a more normal happier looking state. the rubbing, and handling caused a little roughness, and sagginess initially.. but no different from when i took these plants into the shower 2 days ago and washed the hell out of them.. etc.... 

good luck with your issue.. for me, it was thrips, and these are less into the roots, and more into the leaves..  

-jas


----------



## JohnnyAppleStint (Aug 12, 2010)

The plan is to give them another treatment in about 4-5 days... then let it sit for another 1-2 days.. then take them back into the shower and wash off all the azamax completely... so they will be healthier and again rebound quicker.. i hate to give my plants any kind of pesticide, even if its approved and labelled safe..

-jas


----------



## Dr Ziaus (Aug 12, 2010)

Perhaps you should look into growing some garlic within your garden. Winterizing takes a few weeks, but overall garlic isn't hard to maintain and grow. It definitly keeps bugs out of a grow room.


----------

